
Germany: Migrants' Rape Epidemic - mahouse
http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/6527/migrants-rape-germany
======
theworstshill
Sounds like another article that basically says "Germans are the problem and
no, don't even dare examine this 6th century A.D. culture that is involved."

